# Last Polish Battle of Britain Veteran has Passed



## buffnut453 (Oct 21, 2011)

Just saw this on Hyperscale:

General Tadeusz Sawicz DFC, VM, 4 x Cross of Valour, passed away two days ago, on Wednesday 19th October 2011. Born in 1914, he participated in the Polish Campaign 1939 as fighter pilot with 114 EM, and in the Battle of Britain with 303 Sqn. He later flew with 316 Sqn. Sawicz commanded Polish No. 315 Squadron, No. 3 Polish Wing, and he was the last commander of Polish No. 131 Wing. Tadeusz Sawicz also flew P-47s with 61st FS, 56th FG.

The Few are getting fewer, and the Poles are now absent from that elite. A sad day, spare a thought for his family, and the memory of all his comrades. A truly remarkable and brave group of individuals.

Czesc jego pamiêci.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 21, 2011)

Man it is so depressing that history is slipping away so fast...


----------



## v2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Have a blue sky, Sir!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 21, 2011)

Dam......


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 21, 2011)

The few really are getting rew. Let us never forget these brave men.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 21, 2011)

Respect. And thank you - rest in peace.


----------



## v2 (Dec 2, 2011)

General Tadeusz SAWICZ's last goodbye - Warsaw Okecie Airport 29 November 2011.
He was buried at Powazki Cemetry in Warsaw on 30 November 2011.
During the Battle of Britain P/O Tadeusz Sawicz flew Hurricanes with 303. Squadron.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 2, 2011)

Good to see he got the honor he deserved for his final farewell.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 2, 2011)

Lived in Toronto since 55


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm glad they honored him.


----------

